# Re: [EVDL] was:Save your batteries? Schumacher Charger.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] was:Save your batteries? Schumacher Charger.*



> On 24 Feb 2009 at 12:27, James R. Parish wrote:
> 
> > I guess with the software they can get to the frequency that
> > de-sulfating happens.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] was:Save your batteries? Schumacher Charger.*



> James R. Parish wrote:
> > I tore into both the 1200 and the smaller 600. Both use switch mode
> > power supplies. The "power brick" runs wide open at a fixed frequency.
> > The microcontroller pulses the supply on & off, kind of like a
> ...


----------

